# In search of the Harry Potter DVD



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, since I had off work today I thought I would try to pick up the Harry Potter DVD for my daughter. What an adventure that was.

First of all, CompUSA had the DVD on sale for $9.99 with a free mousepad. Not a bad deal. I arrived at the store 10 minutes before they opened and there was already a line. Then, I found out that they only had 100 copies. No biggy, I was pretty far up in the line.

When I got into the store they had two shelves with Harry Potter DVD's. I picked one up but quickly realized that it was a full screen version. I asked the attendant where the widescreen versions were. He said that out of the 100 DVD's, only 10 of them were widescreen and they were the first to go.

To me, this is good news and bad news. First, it's good to know that the widescreen versions were the first to go. This shows that more and more people are aware of the benefits. The bad news is that there were 50 other people there that didn't know the difference so several of us hung around to explain it to them (which made the attendants mad because the customers ended up walking out of the store without buying the DVD). CompUSA really blew it today with me and I will probably not go in there for quite some time. 

I ended up going to Best Buy. Boy did they come through. They must have had a thousand copies and most were in widescreen for $16.99. They also had a nice little table setup with balloons for the kids and other Harry Potter items such as games. 

By the way, I also stopped in to Wal-Mart. All they had left were some VHS copies. That was actually pretty cool because it shows that the DVD's are going first. Back a couple of years ago, the VHS copies on a major release would always go first. DVD is here to stay!

Anyway, just thought I would share my little adventure today. I'm not a Harry Potter fan and have not seen the movie but will probably watch it tonight with my daughter. I'm actually looking forward to it mainly for the effects and the music.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I got mine on Friday  I ordered mine months ago. Now I got to find the time to watch it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I got mine on Thursday last week. I really enjoyed it in the theater, and am looking forward to watching it again in my thater.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I bought mine at Costco during my lunch hour - widescreen for $17.49. No problem getting it here.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

RE: By the way, I also stopped in to Wal-Mart. All they had left were some VHS copies. 


How much was the vhs copy????


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i haven't bought one...don't plan to buy one...didn't see it in the theatre....(christmas???bah!humbug!) and probably won't watch it on sat....

now when they have a fantasy film based on a truly classic novel of great liturature, i will get that(now what could THAT be...)lol

btw-also didn't read ANY of the books....


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

How good is the movie? I've heard about how good the movie is, but what exactly is it about???


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, it's about harry potter ...and about this sorcerer's stone:lol: ...i think harry and his two friends climb thru this magiical wardrobe and come to a land covered in perpetual winter and...no, that's not it..lessee...

i know-harry and his friends cook themselves up some green eggs and ham...no wait-that's not it either...

harry gets bitten by a genetically enhanced spider and then ...no, i don't think THAT'S it either...

well, give me a few and maybe i can remember what it's about...:shrug:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Harry Potter is a boy who finds out he's a wizard and the movie is pretty much about his adventures in "Wizard Academy".

I just finished watching it and I wouldn't say it was a great movie. Some of the special effects and art direction are quite good but overall it's kind of ho-hum movie for kids.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *I bought mine at Costco during my lunch hour - widescreen for $17.49. No problem getting it here. *


 You should've pre-ordered it on their website, as I did. It was the same price, shipping was free, it arrived Saturday via USPS, -AND- they threw in a certificate for a free dvd, to be redeemed on your next in-store visit.

:righton: Way to go, costco.com !


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, spanishannouncetable, did you get your screen name from watching wrestling?


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, my 5 year old has watched it from stem to stern twice in one day. She just loves it.

At Wal Mart she was saying "Dad it's on video and DVD." (Now where's the little parrot icon??)


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DBSOgre _
> *Just out of curiosity, spanishannouncetable, did you get your screen name from watching wrestling?  *


Would you believe me if I said no ? 

Neither would I  :lol:

Scroll just over halfway down this thread -

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3824


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I really enjoy wrestling, and the RVD vs. Eddie Guerrero match this Monday more than made up for my lack of interest as of late. Definitely a Match of the Year candidate.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Picked mine up at Best Buy on Tuesday for 16.99. I a patient fellow and can wait until the official release date.

Very enjoyable movie.

:soapbox:

BTW, P&S DVD blows chunks! I bet Blockbuster is wondering why their DVD rentals are slowly going south. Maybe it's their carrying only P&S DVD policy when P&S versions are available.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by invaliduser88 _
> *
> BTW, P&S DVD blows chunks! I bet Blockbuster is wondering why their DVD rentals are slowly going south. Maybe it's their carrying only P&S DVD policy when P&S versions are available. *


I agree with you. Some retailers just haven't woken up yet.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I was reading this yesterday: Harry Potter Framed for Full Screen which shows how Chris Columbus framed the filming to transfer very nicely to full screeen, without the need to do serious panning and scanning. There's quite a bit of more technical discussion at DVDTalk in this THREAD.

Personally, I will never again buy anything full screen unless there absolutely no other choice, and it's something that I have to have. But, the above links are interesting nonetheless.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I would be more forgiving if they compromised and reduced 2.35:1 down to 16:9. But, in most cases alot of picture is lost and the shot is changed significantly when they go from 2:35:1 to 4:3.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I agree...but if you look at the screenshot comparisons in the first link, some of those shots actually work better in 4:3 than they do in 2.35:1.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

But the way they filmed Harry Potter is an exception, not the norm...or is it?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I suspect it depends on the movie's target audience. Also I suspect that it is happening more these days than in the past, as movie studios are realizing that a significant amount of money is being made from the home theater market.


----------

